# Deceased betta pictures.



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Everyone loves their fish. So when they leave to swim under the Rainbow Bridge u do everything u can to remember them. I'm doing drawings for FREE of your deceased bettas. I have about 20 slots open. Thanks.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

One of mine? How about venilla ice? Plenty of photos in my album! 

Great that your doing this!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok. Ill have him sometime around maybe 4:00


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay. Thank you!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry. I'm SUPER SICK and can't find my special colors. Can u post a picture if him?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

A-are you copying me? If you are, I don't mind ^.^'


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh sorry! I didn't know!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

lol hope you feel better.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Can you do one of my most favorite Bettas that has just went to the Rainbow Bridge? I miss her so much lately! 

Her name was Spectra


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

alright guys.... I will get your pics soon....I've been SUPER busy


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd love a picture of Excalibur! I lost him suddenly last Summer.

There are some pictures of him in this thread:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=72906


----------

